# DG "The Debussy Edition" and Decca "Debussy Piano Edition"



## luismsoaresmartins

What do you think about these recordings?

http://www.amazon.com/The-Debussy-E...LLKU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1335619318&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Debussy-Piano...JXQ4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1335619318&sr=8-2

Both seem very promising to me, but I would like to hear some opinions.

Best regards, Luís Martins.


----------



## Sonata

I'm going to bump this post in the hopes that someone will have some input now


----------



## Vesteralen

I considered both of these, but I haven't made a decision yet. The DG set seemed a little Boulez-heavy to me.


----------



## luismsoaresmartins

I've already bought and listened to them, and they are great compilations, strongly recommended for the beginner on Debussy, like me, and on acceptable prices. There are better performances of individual pieces out there? Sure, but some of the finest are here too.
For the individual that don't know how to start to build a collection, and don't know the composer's work very well, these kind of boxes are amazing, given the price and the panoramic they provide. See for example the recent DG's Liszt box, the EMI's Holst and Schubert.


----------



## Sonata

Vesteralen said:


> I considered both of these, but I haven't made a decision yet. The DG set seemed a little Boulez-heavy to me.


What about Boulez doesn't appeal? I don't really know him as a conductor. I am trying to decide between the DG Edition, or the Debussy Collection by Sony which is also 18 discs. The latter canbe had for 20 dollars cheaper, but I don't want to skimp on quality


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

For Debussy's orchestral works I prefer this set with Ansermet and Dutoit:










And this set with the great French Jean Martinon conducting:










As for Debussy's piano works... the standard is Walter Gieseking:










But most listeners want a more modern recording (instead/as well as). I would recommend any of these:










I love this set... but you might also consider Pascal Roge... who has a great touch on the Impressionist repertoire:










Roges' recordings are soon to be released in a box set

And there's always this stunning recording:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

When it comes to Debussy the magical song-writer, I recommend any of the following:




























Having said this much... the DG box set certainly looks impressive as an introduction to the whole of Debussy at one fell swoop.


----------



## Sonata

Wow, thanks for the recommendations! I'll look into these.


----------



## Vesteralen

Sonata said:


> What about Boulez doesn't appeal? I don't really know him as a conductor. I am trying to decide between the DG Edition, or the Debussy Collection by Sony which is also 18 discs. The latter canbe had for 20 dollars cheaper, but I don't want to skimp on quality


I'm sorry. I'm embarrassed that I didn't look carefully at your OP or your thread title. I assumed you were trying to decide between the DG and Sony sets (which try to cover a lot of the same material). I didn't notice that the second one was a set of piano works.

I have nothing against Boulez in particular, though I've heard some critics accuse him of not bringing enough emotion to his performances. It's just that if I were purchasing a set of Debussy's music, I think I might like to have a few different types of interpreters in the mix.

But, the alternative suggestions by other posters in this thread are certainly intriguing. Thanks for raising the question.


----------



## Sonata

Actually, you read fine. I wasn't the OP. They posted the set of piano works. I am in fact considering the DG vs. Sony


----------



## bigshot

I'm not particularly fond of Boulez in Debussy and Ravel. I prefer a little more Technicolor spectacle.


----------

